# Re-joining a choir



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm re-joining my church choir this month after two years off. Due to COVID-19 there were no in-person services for a time, then there was a period were live music duties were handled by section leads only. Now the choir is back in action and a new music director is hired. Actually I've noticed in the church congregation recently that my singing voice feels comfortable. I'm an experienced choral singer but didn't have private voice teaching. At this point, I use common vocal warmups and keep my throat moist. If anyone else has experience going back to singing after a layoff I'm interested in sharing good ideas.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

What a coincidence! I just started back singing with my church choir which also stopped completely during Covid. But now we're all ready to get back to it for the forthcoming Christmas season. I go through my daily litany of warm up exercises and vocalizations. I don't spend a lot of time at it; but I grab a protestant hymnal (they're the only ones with 4-part harmony) and sight read the bass line of a couple of hymns. What I have found is that my stamina isn't what it once was, but that and my range are improving almost daily.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Can we now paraphrase a platitude and opine "you are preaching to the Roger Knox"?


----------

